
Cryptocurrency Market Plumbs New Depths in 2018 - eplanit
https://www.wsj.com/articles/cryptocurrency-market-plumbs-new-depths-in-2018-1534241274
======
MrEfficiency
Anyone want to post the article?

Here are my 2 reasons

>Bitcoin is surviving because its a useful application of blockchain. It was
designed to be limited in supply, so people could store value without relying
on a government currency, government land rights, or nuclear chemistry
obsoleting gold.

>Alt coins are collapsing because dApps are unused due to the extremely high
cost and unpredictable times of blockchain. There is no usecase.

I think people fell for the youtube videos saying Blockchain was going to make
web 3.0 without realizing you wouldnt pay 7 notaries to verify your July 4th
photos for social media.

~~~
eplanit
[https://outline.com/SpCPNW](https://outline.com/SpCPNW)

